# Best way to involve visitors in the church???



## Walkthecalling (Nov 4, 2009)

Hello all,
I am looking for resources and opinions about our church. I have taken over the visitor program and we have been blessed with new guests/visitors and interested people. The steps we put in to make sure they are greeted and followed up with, have ensured they are getting that information.
Now we are trying to put the framework together for the next step. How do we assimilate them into the body? We want them to know the statement of faith and understand that part, involve them in church activities and small groups and include them in areas of service. 
Anyone have some advice or know solid resources? We have thought about a new person class that includes most of this, but we face the challenge of possibly only having 1 or 2 people in it on occasion. Our biggest week of visitors was 4. With such small numbers we need to include these people and get them involved in the church body. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## toddpedlar (Nov 4, 2009)

Walkthecalling said:


> Hello all,
> I am looking for resources and opinions about our church. I have taken over the visitor program and we have been blessed with new guests/visitors and interested people. The steps we put in to make sure they are greeted and followed up with, have ensured they are getting that information.
> Now we are trying to put the framework together for the next step. How do we assimilate them into the body? We want them to know the statement of faith and understand that part, involve them in church activities and small groups and include them in areas of service.
> Anyone have some advice or know solid resources? We have thought about a new person class that includes most of this, but we face the challenge of possibly only having 1 or 2 people in it on occasion. Our biggest week of visitors was 4. With such small numbers we need to include these people and get them involved in the church body. Any help would be appreciated.




Are you talking about trying to take steps to "assimilate into the body" people who have visited just one time? Quite honestly if someone wanted me to look over a church's statement of faith the afternoon after I've just visited a church for the first time, I'd be out of there like nobody's business. 

I do think the best and most sensible plan is to start very slow, and just be genuine and truly welcoming. Perhaps some people in your church who are particularly hospitable might like to invite visitors over casually - no need to do ANYTHING dramatic, just invite them. Most people I think won't take you up on it, but the invitation is often enough to indicate to the people that they are welcome. If they come again, you can make the same invitation - and if they come again, then perhaps you want to follow up more directly.

Whatever you do, especially if you're feeling desperate for increased numbers, you do NOT want to barrage people with church information on their first visit. I don't think such direct and up-front approaches work very well in the long haul.


----------



## Scott1 (Nov 4, 2009)

Logistically, you can have a members class and offer it two to four time per year.

That class can cover doctrine, your church distinctives, member vows. It can also acquaint them with ministry groups and opportunities to serve in your local church. A spiritual gifts inventory (quiz) is sometimes helpful at the end of the class to help people identify those, and ways they can serve in the church.

You could have a fellowship dinner monthly or quarterly and make sure to intentionally invite new or prospective members.

In a confessional church, you might want to have a new members class, required for membership and understanding the particular church and then annually have a more in-depth doctrinal class, or a class on the disciplines of the Christian life.

Depending on your organization, you could also assign each new member to an elder and deacon for pastoral care and shepherding. Those officers could host get-together events one or twice a year.


----------



## Walkthecalling (Nov 4, 2009)

Thansk Todd. No I did not mean on the first visit hit them with overload. We have a pretty decent system thus far for the visitors. I am asking about after 3-4 visits or more. We are not desperate for numbers, but we do want to make sure each person after these visits feels welcome and involved. Like most churches we battle getting people involved with service and outreach. So we want to engage some new ideas to get the new repeated visitors involved in body life.


----------



## he beholds (Nov 4, 2009)

Altar Calls!!!!

j/k


----------



## Scynne (Nov 4, 2009)

he beholds said:


> Altar Calls!!!!
> 
> j/k



Sure you were kidding? Seemed like a great idea to me


----------



## jwithnell (Nov 4, 2009)

Practice hospitality! Have folks home for dinner, dessert, etc.


----------



## AThornquist (Nov 4, 2009)

Joshua said:


> jwithnell said:
> 
> 
> > Practice hospitality! Have folks home for dinner, dessert, etc.
> ...




 statistics show that more women go to church than men. We are so close to snacking on lady fingers!


----------



## Montanablue (Nov 4, 2009)

I think fellowship meals once or twice a month are great, because folks can stay and get to know the church members and find out more about the church through conversation, but there's very little pressure.


----------



## jwithnell (Nov 4, 2009)

That you, Kathleen, for saving this thread!

Men!


----------



## he beholds (Nov 4, 2009)

jwithnell said:


> That you, Kathleen, for saving this thread!
> 
> Men!



Ooops...I think I started that...not the men. For once, they are innocent!

Our church used to have a visitors' meal _every_ Sunday following church (except for the one Sunday of the month where there is fellowship dinner for the whole church.) What they did (I know, because we were invited every week for a couple months, but only went once...) was have one elder's family and a few other members be responsible for preparing the meal and for staying to eat and visit with visitors. They only had one or two tables set up, so that the visitors had to sit with the members. It was a very small, un-intimidating affair. 

We no longer do this...I am not sure why.

What helped us return to our church after visiting it once, beside the excellent preaching, was the amount of people who said hi to us after the service. The dinner was a little too much for my husband, who is not so much an extrovert, but the general friendliness was great. I was also invited to the women's fellowship (twice monthly brunches at people's houses) right away, so that got me connected.


----------



## tleaf (Nov 5, 2009)

At our church we have a "cafe" after service, where visitors are invited to enjoy a catered meal free of charge.

More importantly, I've asked recent new members why they choose our church, and they replied "because you remembered our names!" Sometimes it's the little things.


----------



## ewenlin (Nov 5, 2009)

I travel quite a bit and visit many churches. What I liked best was an invitation for a meal after service. I also like to get to know the pastor, especially the preacher that day, and would often ask for his email. 

Of course, I'm a family member visiting another so it's easier for me. I would say hand out a goodie bag with a mug or something, and tons of information on the church for them to sift through themselves. I think pastor Greco's church does that if I remember correctly.


----------



## Tim (Nov 5, 2009)

Walkthecalling said:


> ...Like most churches we battle getting people involved with service and outreach....



I really think preaching the Word is the antidote to this. Seriously. That is my answer.

And also having the naturally outgoing people set an example. I am not naturally outgoing, but I can follow the lead of those who are.


----------



## Scott1 (Nov 5, 2009)

Tim brings up the important focus- the Word of God.

Fellowship and activities need to be the incident of right teaching and preaching of the Word because that is our true basis of unity and fellowship and activity.

That's why I like a fairly in-depth membership training process, with further study of doctrine available right after completion of training required for membership. This is good for the individual to find his place in the local church and to further the peace and purity (which is its doctrine) of the church.

For example, if the membership class is 12 weeks with 10 class attendance required for membership, it would be good to have one or two more classes to immediately go to for more in-depth study of the church's doctrinal standards and say, a class on developing the disciplines of the Christian life (e.g. Word, prayer, fasting, "tithing," priority of Lord's Day worship, service, etc.).

That would give a new person almost a year of classes to help them understand and adjust.

Along the way, those that show interest in going further could intentionally be invited to both church-wide fellowship meals and informal "get-togethers" with elders or deacons.

So, systematically, maybe something like this:

Fall term- new members class (12 weeks), after attending 10 of 12 classes and completing assigned study, eligible for membership interview by elders. After successful membership interview, automatic invite to next church-wide fellowship dinner.

Winter term- disciplines of the Christian life class (12 weeks)
invite to next church-wide fellowship dinner.

Spring term- documents of our faith class (12 weeks)
invite to next church-wide fellowship dinner. 

Summer- get-together hosted by elder with shepherding group


----------



## Walkthecalling (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks for the input so far. Some great ideas for sure!!!
I like the fellowship ideal. It is always tough to find the right amount of welcome and not too much pressure. I still remember a Reformed church in our area that we visited, that now know is solid, but man-o-man our first week we were invited to like 3 dinners, four small groups and lunch. I was like, ummm, no. Can I see the doctrinal statement? But, I know it can't be custom tailored for every individual.
So we want to just have some set in place "milestones" that happen to every visitor. If they want more and seek more, then it is available, but that way we know they have been welcomed at least.
Then the question is how to involve them in service areas. I think it is one of the best areas for fellowship and it is rewarding. But that thought process is so against our selfish mindset. We have been thinking about having extra fellowship stuff, i.e. men's or women's activities once a month, or something that is inviting for people that have visited. We don't have many "fun" things to encourage fellowship. We teach strong doctrine and our membership process is in-depth, including a walk through of key doctrines to ensure understanding. But we want to grow the church family. Nothing of this sort has ever been in place and so it is from the ground-up. We have had a few visitors comment that they didn't feel welcome or get followed up with, so we started the new visitor program. Now we have visitors who are returning frequently but are uninvolved or seem left-out. We want to be faithful to the New Testament idea of a community of believers actively involved in each others life, encouraging one another to grow in Christlikeness. Thanks for the ideas so far.


----------



## BJClark (Nov 5, 2009)

Our church has a new members class, and something our former pastor did when there were only a few people in the class, he would hold the class at his home, on a weekend..like on a Friday evening and Saturday..(it would take up a good part of Saturday) and he would have leaders from various Ministries come over to share a little bit about what they do and the volunteer opportunities within their ministry within the body.

They would have a meal Friday night and lunch on Saturday..people got to know the pastor and He got to know them.

If there were 10 or 12 people (sometimes more) they would hold the class over a course of Sunday Evenings at the church when they have activities for the kids..and what he would teach a few people in one weekend he would teach 10 or 12 over the course of 6 to 8 weeks..and in that, he got to know all the perspective members by name and we got to know him and each other..

The Statement of Faith, The Presbytery and how/why it is set up the way it is, a brief History of the Reformed Faith, and soforth were all touched on; in the classes that went for 6 to 8 weeks, someone from the various ministries would come in each week and share a little about what they do and the opportunities to volunteer..

Something else we do..I just remembered..is if they fill out the visitors card saying they want more information on the church or about the beliefs of the church/ Christianity..there names are given to the E.E. group who in turn goes to visit them..and they offer to do a four week Bible study with them..if they are interested they give them a book to read, they set a time to meet w/ them the next week to go over the study answer any questions, leave another book and repeat..there are like 3 ppl who meet w/ them during those weeks for the studies..the books are only like 20 pages long--

as far as getting them involved, that will have to come w/ their growth and desire to serve..
if you do a Spiritual Gifts Inventory type thing, they can get an idea of what their gifts are, and let them know how those gifts can be used within the various ministries within the church activities..


----------



## calgal (Nov 5, 2009)

Walkthecalling said:


> Thanks for the input so far. Some great ideas for sure!!!
> I like the fellowship ideal. It is always tough to find the right amount of welcome and not too much pressure. I still remember a Reformed church in our area that we visited, that now know is solid, but man-o-man our first week we were invited to like 3 dinners, four small groups and lunch. I was like, ummm, no. Can I see the doctrinal statement? But, I know it can't be custom tailored for every individual.
> So we want to just have some set in place "milestones" that happen to every visitor. If they want more and seek more, then it is available, but that way we know they have been welcomed at least.
> Then the question is how to involve them in service areas. I think it is one of the best areas for fellowship and it is rewarding. But that thought process is so against our selfish mindset. We have been thinking about having extra fellowship stuff, i.e. men's or women's activities once a month, or something that is inviting for people that have visited. We don't have many "fun" things to encourage fellowship. We teach strong doctrine and our membership process is in-depth, including a walk through of key doctrines to ensure understanding. But we want to grow the church family. Nothing of this sort has ever been in place and so it is from the ground-up. We have had a few visitors comment that they didn't feel welcome or get followed up with, so we started the new visitor program. Now we have visitors who are returning frequently but are uninvolved or seem left-out. We want to be faithful to the New Testament idea of a community of believers actively involved in each others life, encouraging one another to grow in Christlikeness. Thanks for the ideas so far.



The visitors may seem uninvolved or left our but they may be observing and not be at a point where they are ready to be involved. We are "visiting churches" and friendliness makes us want to return to a church. .


----------



## he beholds (Nov 5, 2009)

ewenlin said:


> I travel quite a bit and visit many churches. What I liked best was an invitation for a meal after service. I also like to get to know the pastor, especially the preacher that day, and would often ask for his email.
> 
> Of course, I'm a family member visiting another so it's easier for me. I would say hand out a goodie bag with a mug or something, and tons of information on the church for them to sift through themselves. I think pastor Greco's church does that if I remember correctly.



That reminded me, our old church in PA gives out a pretty jar with cookie mix in it, to visitors. You know, the kind that has all of the ingredients in it with the directions attached with a card, and prettily decorated. 

Also, as I first went there as a college student, both the pastor and other families invited us back for dinner on different Sundays. I think that helps with college kids a lot!


----------



## BJClark (Nov 5, 2009)

he beholds;



> That reminded me, our old church in PA gives out a pretty jar with cookie mix in it, to visitors. You know, the kind that has all of the ingredients in it with the directions attached with a card, and prettily decorated.
> 
> Also, as I first went there as a college student, both the pastor and other families invited us back for dinner on different Sundays. I think that helps with college kids a lot!



Our church has a cookie ministry also, if a person fills out a visitors card, a group takes some home made cookies to their house..with a note thanking them for visiting..


----------

